# Is my puppy an apple head or deer head?



## Tiffany214 (Apr 19, 2012)

This is Tiffany and she is 10 weeks old. She weighs 1lb 3oz and she is adored by her daddy and me. I have heard people telling me that she is an apple head, but I have no idea. I don't really care, because I love her regardless, but I would love to have an answer. Thank you so much! - Arielle.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi and welcome  
Tiffany is so gorgeous! 
I'm no expert, but I think she's got an apple shaped head, but a bit of a longer snout. So a bit of both? But I'm bumping this up so someone with more of an idea can help you out.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

she looks like a apple but as shes not that old yet im not sure if you can 100% tell yet! (btw i only learned the difference yesterday! LOL) x


----------



## Tiffany214 (Apr 19, 2012)

Tiffany does have a soft spot (fontanel), if that makes a difference. Thank you both for you replies! I didn't really know there was a difference and I honestly wouldn't change a thing
about her, however my sister-in-law in kind of a crazy chihuahua person and she has an apple head and was staring to make me curious.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

She is such an absolute sweetie pie!!! I know you are totally smitten. I wish I could help, but I can't tell either. Whatever she is she is darling.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think her head will mature into more of a deer shape. The way the muzzle meets the head and the forehead slopes into the muzzle generally means the muzzle will still grow quite a bit and the head will flatten out a bit.


----------



## Tiffany214 (Apr 19, 2012)

her head is very round right now, with a high forehead, it looks like a little helmet and she has big green eyes that she sometimes doesn't close all the way when she is sleeping haha. She is on the smaller side, our vet estimated her to be between 3lb 10oz and 4lbs, but again, estimation is not a perfect science.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I agree with flippedstars. I think she will probably mature into more of a deerhead due to the slope in her forehead. Appleheads have very pronounced stops (where the muzzle and forehead meet) and short muzzles, while deers have more of curve in their stop and longer muzzles. Regardless of which she'll turn out to be, she is one of the cutest puppies I've ever seen! I'm sure she'll be a beautiful adult.


----------



## Tiffany214 (Apr 19, 2012)

I thinks she is kind of in between lol, she has a high round forehead and buggy eyes but her nose is a bit longer.... I think she is Perfect though thanks again!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I agree. I wouldn't be surprised if one of her parents was apple and the other deer. She's very pretty.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I also agree with flippedstars.

This is what Hope (an apple) looked like at about the same age:








The picture is ridiculous, a friend gave us a bunch of clothes so she was trying them all on.

She had a more angular look to her nose and forehead. Also a very sharp, defined stop.

I agree with Caitlin as well, your little one is a doll!!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> I think her head will mature into more of a deer shape. The way the muzzle meets the head and the forehead slopes into the muzzle generally means the muzzle will still grow quite a bit and the head will flatten out a bit.


Interesting! I was going to say applehead, but only have Holly to go by.  From the few pics I have of her, her snout was a bit longer than that by the time she was 8 weeks old.

PS Tiffany is a doll!


----------



## Tiffany214 (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you guys! Jesuschick, tiff does look a lot like your Hope as a baby, but Hope's head is way more pronounced as an adult! Tiffs about comes in barely more than a 90 degree angle and she is small one ( I heard deer was larger). I will have to take more pictures for you all to see


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

I love her color! She looks like an apple head to me. Whatever she is, she is gorgeous!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I agree with flippedstars also! She's "deer". She does have a domed head, but she does NOT have the 90 degree angle where her forehead meets her nose (which is required to meet "apple" standards), it's sloped. It will most likely get more sloped as she grows. She is super adorable either way tho..


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Her head/face shape is similar to how Lacey's was in her puppy pics that I saw. I think she'll likely be a deerhead. She's really cute!


----------



## Leona2025 (Jan 3, 2011)

@JesusChick is hope a deer or an apple. I love her look, but some reason I thought all deer heads look like this:
View attachment 7138
Before doing my research for GiGi I thought Chis only came in tan, lol


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My 3 girls are apples.


----------



## Tiffany214 (Apr 19, 2012)

Tiffs head is much rounder than the picture of the deer that was posted above. Her eyes are more to the side and buggier too, her. Ode is just slightly more slanted. It was my understanding that a chi can be an apple head even if the nose is at a greater than 90 degree angle and that the 90 degree angle is used as a standard for show dogs. However, I could have been misinformed.


----------



## Tiffany214 (Apr 19, 2012)

^ * her nose is more slightly more slanted


----------



## Tiffany214 (Apr 19, 2012)

Omg lacey is so cute! I love her eyepatch!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I think Tiffany is going to be a mix between apple and deer, honestly. Like I said, I bet one of her parents was deer to contribute to the slight slope where her nose and forehead meet, and the other apple because she has the eye placement and round head like an apple. But her looks will change as she gets older. I've seen some puppies whose stops have become more defined as they got older, and others whose stops became more sloped. I guess only time will tell, but I know she's going to be beautiful either way.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I don't know which she will turn out to be, but I am sure she will be a heart stopper with that gorgeous face and her beautiful coloring :daisy:


----------



## Tiffany214 (Apr 19, 2012)

Did some research for the breed standards and the muzzle is supposed to come to "a near 90 degree angle" in which case I would consider tiff an apple head since her muzzle is nearly 90 degrees. I took lots of pictures of my little love today and will be posting them soon


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Well since you don't care it's irrelevant, but her muzzle isn't near 90 degrees at all. A 90 degree stop literally means you could sit a capital letter L on the dog's face and it would nestle in nicely.

Any 'slope' (which your girl has) means there is no stop. Here are a few pictures of dogs with the correct 'stop'. Or, 90 degree angle. You can't have a 90 degree angle if there is any slope.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I thought you said you don't care either way? She will be a cutie either way. 
Her stop is not near 90 degrees, at all. It's more sloped. Just cuz the pic posted of a deer head Chi looks nothing like Tiffany, doesn't mean anything. There are MANY variations of deer headed Chis. I have 2 "deer headed" Chis and they are both very different. Tiffany's head reminds me a lil of Izzie's head at that age. Their slope is similar. She is a couple weeks older in this pic, she is the smaller one.


----------



## Leona2025 (Jan 3, 2011)

I didn't mean to confuse anyone. I was just saying that was what I use to think a deer head was.


----------



## Tiffany214 (Apr 19, 2012)

I am really done with this conversation. I do know what a 90 degree angle is and my puppy's muzzle is slightly more obtuse than 90 degrees. I really don't care, I just found the differentiation interesting. I have no intention or desire to try and make any pet a show animal, I have other things to do with my time that are far more productive. My only desire for my puppy is to love and pamper her since that is what my beautiful girl deserves. Blonde, your little deer is adorable and I hope my baby looks like yours.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Arielle, Tiffany is sooooo stinking cute. I just love her. Love her color as well.


----------



## Tiffany214 (Apr 19, 2012)

I do too! She is completely chocolate! Zoey is precious! She looks like a little ballerina!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, chocolate.. my personal favorite! Our Neko is my heart doggie and a delicious chocolate color just like your baby. She is beautiful and I will certainly enjoy watching her grow in photos!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i think tiny tiff is an apple shes so cutehow did you pick one so tiny id love to have another but really want a tiny this time cause 2 is my limit or so my husband thinks right now your really going to enjoy her she says fun from head to toe


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

You have the right idea-love, adore and spoil her no matter what!

I have a variety of messes with my crowd-ears that won't stand, a couple of under bites-I still see my babies as ideal and perfect-for us!

Leona-you did not confuse anyone. Do not let that be a worry. The baby you pictured would be an extreme deer to me if not even a Chi mix/cross. And, of course, an adult. Hard to compare a puppy to an adult-at least for me since I had my dogs before the girls from older ages. 

I am glad that you do not care either way because she is yours-hopefully for many, many fun, healthy and happy years!

Just curious what your sister-in-law thinks since it sounds as if her thoughts or comments spurred you to ask here.

Head, just like size and temperament all come to bear with time/age. You will know all of those things in the ensuing months and years. 

In the meantime, enjoy every minute because they grow up TOOOO fast!!


----------



## Tiffany214 (Apr 19, 2012)

JC- my sister in law has only seen tiff In pictures because she lives in north Carolina. She will probably think her doggie is cuter, but that's just mommy bias  she will still be happy to have another chi in the family ( her dog may be a deer too with a very round head like mine)


----------



## Tiffany214 (Apr 19, 2012)

Bayou- I have no idea how I got such a tiny girl! I honestly. Ought her on a whim one day, not knOwing anything about Chis and never owning a dog of my own before ( not counting family dogs growing up). I always considered myself to be a cat person. 
I recently moved from Los Angeles ( where I was raised) to a small town near Fresno California ( where my husband was born and raised). I decided to go back to school to obtain my masters degree after spending all of my teen years working as a runway model. Needless to say, i have not made many friends in my grad program since I do not have a lot in common with them. After feeling very isolated and alone I decided to visit my parents in Los Angeles for a week. While shopping in Malibu a friend and I walked by a family owned pet boutique that happened to be selling puppies. One look at Tiffany ( who's chocolate coat matches my hair) and I knew I needed her in my life. The seller was so nice and gave me a grear deal. I named her Tiffany after a close friend of mine who committed suicide two years ago at the age of 24. My friend not only loved dogs, but she was creole and had the prettiest brown skin. I remember her telling about how she sometimes saw pictures of herself as a little girl and wished that someone would have come and taken care of her ( she had a very abusive childhood). I consider Tiffany a little girl that I can love and take care of so that is how I got her name.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

When Miya was a baby she had the most beautiful green eyes. They changed to a dark brown, but man that green was gorgeous! Tiffany is beautiful. I bet she gets lots of snuggles.


----------

